# Cung Le vs Brian Warren



## Andrew Green (Jun 11, 2006)

2-0 in MMA 

Nice throw by Le early on too.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 11, 2006)

I read an article that stated that Le was an accomplished wrestler.  It definitely looked as if he had some skill.  I'm glad that Warren took him to the ground.

Again, the spin kicks are sweet.  It's nice to see someone make practical use of them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Again, the spin kicks are sweet. It's nice to see someone make practical use of them.


 
That is to be expected from a champion sanshou fighter.

I know a long time Sanhou/Sanda guy and his early training was basically kicking and punching trees. 

But I have to admit the spin kicks are cool. But this is early and I am interested to see how he does.


----------

